# Tales of Another Chance Ranch



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Because no post is complete without pictures. 


Ty and I:










Misty:










Harley:










Star and Grandpa:










Kenzie:









Trixie:










Coco:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

